# Need help with Dice iPod Integration!!!



## JohnWithoutNumbers (Sep 6, 2008)

So here's my story:
I'm the owner of a 2003 jetta wagon with a recently deceased cassette deck. Seeing as I how I only used it for my iPod, I decided to go with the Dice Integration kit (upon recommendation by my local mobile electronics store and seconded by some kind folks here). I also considered an aftermarket head unit, but since I found a used Dice unit on Ebay for about $50 (including shipping), that sealed the deal.
Anyway, I went to have it installed today at the aforementioned mobile electronics store and they told me that I had the wrong kit because the included plug didn't seem to fit anywhere (I somehow got the impression that they'd never installed one before). The guy who sold it to me had it in an '04 Jetta so I don't see how it could be the wrong one. From the pictures I've been able to find, it appears to be the i-VW-R. However, I only received the harness with the white plug and not the one with the blue plug. Could this be the Issue?
There is a 12 pin slot open on the back of my head unit, and if I slide the little white piece (which appears to be some sort of adapter) off, it will fit, but I couldn't see where anything was working. Clearly, I don't have a clue what I'm doing and apparently neither do the local pros. I tried looking for some kind of schematic to tell me what should go where, but with no luck. Can anyone help me?
Also, after I drove away from the car audio place I realized that the radio no longer had any reception. I can't see where anything was visibly damaged or disconnected. Any thoughts or suggestions?
Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## JohnWithoutNumbers (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Need help with Dice iPod Integration!!! (JohnWithoutNumbers)*

Nevermind. I think I've got it.


----------

